# Croatian: »Kud puklo da puklo« - jezička analiza



## Panceltic

Dobro večer svima,

počeo sam pratiti ovu »novu« hrvatsku seriju (u Sloveniji tek je počelo emitiranje) ne toliko zbog priče nego zbog jezika i narječja kojima govore glumci. Vrlo mi je zanimljivo kako govori svako po svome, pa se ipak svi izvrsno razumiju.  Naravno gledam bez titlova!

Ima li ovdje nekog tko je isto gledao ovu seriju pa bi se mogao malo o tome raspričati? 

Osobe koje su u selo došle iz Zagreba, naravno govore kajkavski, ali mi se ipak čini da vrlo često kažeju i »što« i »zašto«, pogotovo kad su mirne i obrate pažnju na ono što govore, u konfliktima pokažu se svi »zakaj«-i koji mi se, kao Slovencu, baš sviđaju.

Seljani govore »normalni« hrvatski (za moje uši), ali ono što me u njihovom govoru iznenadilo je jaka redukcija za koju nisam prije znao da postoji i u hrvatskom (npr. »Što s’ t’ reka’?«). Na internetu čitam da se u Lici (gdje je smešteno selo) govori čakavicom, ali dosad nijednom nisam čuo da bi netko koristio »ča«. Znam da ovo nije jedina karakterisika čakavskih govora.

Konobarica govori ikavski i sve riječi na -m mjenja u -n što mi se čini dalmatinsko, jesam li u pravu? Vlasnik dućana koristi oblike muškog roda na -a (»reka«, »moga« itd.) što mi isto zvuči dalmatinsko.

Primjetio sam i dva slučaja aorista (»Otvoriše se vrata« i »Što ti bi?« u smislu »Što je bilo s tobom«) - ne znam da li ovo ovisi od glumca ili je bilo planirano u scenariju.

Budući da je glavni glumac Crnogorac, čini mi se da govori nekako »mekše« od drugih. Ne sjećam se da li sam ovo primjetio prije nego sam saznao da je iz Crne gore ili ne ... Moć psihologije. 

Ispričavam se za dugačak post i za greške koje sam sigurno napravio, molim ispravljajte mi ih, i neka debata počne


----------



## bigic

Ne primećujem veće greške u tvom postu, mada nisam upoznat sa hrvatskim standardom. Jedino što mi je sumnjivo jeste "kažeju" (na srpskom se kaže "kažu", za hrvatski ne znam), ali to primećujem u raznim hrvatskim internet forumima. Ipak jezik kojeg si koristio u tvom postu je pravilniji od jezika korišćenog u preko 90% komentara na internetu.


----------



## Panceltic

Hvala  Da, ovaj »kažeju« je moja greška pod utjecajem mog jezika.


----------



## Evelyn Langley

Ej, evo jedan odgovor iz Hrvatske. Pokušat ću ti pomoći, ali sam kajkavka, pa se ne razumijem u baš sve.
O kojoj seriji govoriš? Da nije Vatre Ivanjske? To se i može gledati isključivo iz jezičnih razloga
Kažemo "Dobra večer", stvarno i mi kajkavci vrlo često kažemo i zašto i što, pa čak i šta, pogotovo mi iz Zagreba, jer
se jezik ovdje dosta promijenio što se više ljudi doseljava iz najrazličitijih krajeva Hrvatske i Bivše Juge. Malo tko danas priča kao stari gosponi  koje tu i tamo susretneš u šeširu "Naj mi kaj zameriti""Kakva krasna puca..."
 i tome slično... Svi smo prešli na neki oblik štokavice, skratimo glagol da završi na t, ne ti (Nemoj mi to zaboravit, a ne zaboraviti);
 samo sa totalno drukčijim naglaskom, drukčijim riječima u žargonu koje su tipično zagrebačke ili posuđenice (Vozdra umjesto Zdravo, Helou, Haj,
 i naravno vjerojatno općeslavenski Ćao)
Kad te Dalmatinac pozdravlja prije će naglasiti i produžiti Dobar daaan, kao da ima svo vriiiime  na sviiitu
 Zagrepčanin će progutati slogove: "'Bar dan", skoro kao da mu se žuri, umjesto Do viđenja samo kratko "Đenja"

Ja sam ti bila na više mjesta u Lici i nitko dosad niti jednom nije rekao ča u stvarnom životu. Možda su to neke male enklave čakavice.
Što ti bi? je potpuno normalan izraz, zapravo puno više uvriježeno od "Što ti je bilo?"
 ali "Otvoriše se vrata" smatram da bi više koristio neki stariji Dalmatinac/ka, a mlađi bi prije rekli "Otvorila se vrata". Ali opet, nisam Dalmatinka, pa nisam sigurna bi li i mlađi rekli
Sramim se, ali stvarno ti ne bih znala reći za crnogorce, iako sam četvrtinu jedna od njih.

Također, velika razlika je da svi koji u RH govore neki naglasak uglavnom na prvom slogu (znači svi osim Istrijana, kajkavaca i Kvarnerana-Rijeka, Opatija i sl.) kažu jako č, dž, čak i kad piše ć, đ, gotovo jednako glasno i izraženo kao u srpskom jeziku (pogotovo Ličani i Slavonci), kajkavci kažu č/ć i dž/đ kao točno neko slovo između, nešto kao što Rusi kažu te glasove, a Istrijani i Kvarnerani smekšaju ć totalno (kao u španjolskom).
Eto, bezveze se raspisala, ali nadam se da bijah od pomoći


----------



## korisnik

Evelyn Langley said:


> Ej, evo jedan odgovor iz Hrvatske. Pokušat ću ti pomoći, ali sam kajkavka, pa se ne razumijem u baš sve.
> O kojoj seriji govoriš?



Ne, izgleda da ima baš serija koja se zove "Kud puklo da puklo". Osobno ne gledam često telku tako da nisam ni ja znao dok nisam guglao. Netko je uploadao i na YouTube tako da je tamo moguće pogledati o čemu se radi.


----------



## Panceltic

Hvala na odgovoru, baš mi je bilo zanimljivo pročitati  Da, serija se zapravo zove "Kud puklo da puklo". Evo još neku stvar koju sam primjetio: Umjesto "h" govore "v" ili ništa (muha > muva; juha > juva, jua; njihova > njiova)

Gledao sam i "Gruntovčane" i to su pravi kajkavci! Od hrvatskih govora mi je ovaj najdraži, tako ga je lijepo slušati. Naravno da se u velegradu kao je i Zagreb mješa puno različitih govora ali mi se čini da većina ljudi još uvijek govori kajkavski (bio sam tamo prije nekoliko tjedana).


----------



## Evelyn Langley

Sori, kajkavski da, htjela sam reći da jako rijetko koristimo ekavicu, već češće pravu jekavicu. Kažemo Ljepo (umjesto lijepo ili lepo) i tome slično, skratimo infinitiv glagola na t ili ć.
Od većih kajkavskih gradova, a da nisu u Zagorju, a pričaju stvarno kajkavski i ekavicu and the whole deal, izdvojila bih Koprivnicu. Pozdrav i odjavljujem se.


----------



## Милан

Ja sam se rodio u Lici i živeo tamo do rata. Moje selo je bilo čisto srpsko štokavsko i isto se govorilo muva, juva, kruv ili samo kru umesto kruh, č/ć i dž/đ se savršeno razlikovalo, bilo je prisutno sažimanje vokala reka, moga, otiša. Takođe, nije se govorilo htio, htjela, htjelo nego ćio, ćela, ćelo, nije se koristila tisuća nego hiljada, mada mislim da su i okolni Hrvati takođe koristili hiljadu, a ne tisuću. A susedno je bilo čisto hrvatsko selo Sinac i to čakavsko, bar tako kažu moji roditelji. Da li su koristili ča ili nisu, nisu znali da mi kažu, samo su rekli da nisu pričali istim jezikom.


----------



## Panceltic

Hvala obema/oboma (?) na odgovoru!


----------



## Evelyn Langley

Oboma (objema bi bilo da smo oboje žene)


----------

